# LF: Cab handles



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Where might I find handles for a 4x10 cab? (On-line, or bricks and mortar in SW Ontario).
Prefer handles with no moving parts to avoid rattles.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

John......QComponents in Waterloo ( near the expressway and Northfield Dr.) has all of this type of stuff. 

Check out thier catalogue online.

Q-Components loudspeakers & audio products

Cheers


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Dave. They had what I was after.
They also carry grill cloth, cable, jacks, Eminence speakers, and lots of other stuff. Good local source.


----------

